# X-TRail feedback planning to buy this weekend



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Guys/gals

I am new here. I am ending my Spec V lease and plan to move into a X-Trail.

I am looking at either the XE AWD or the SE FWD. Since I feel that 75%+ of the time I would be in FWD the SE FWD looks to be the choice I will make for the added features and lower insurance premiums. I doubt I would be off road with this vehicle much if I chose the AWD due to it being a lease and also the fact that where I would want to go it probably would not be the best choice.

I live in Vancouver BC Canada so most bad weather is rain in winter months. I do plan to use this to go to and from our local ski mountains such as Cypress and Whistler. I have never had any issues in winter months with any FWD vehicles that I have owned as long as they had good tires on them.

I am looking for feedback on the 2 choices particulary people who own FWD and AWD. I also would like feedback on the trannys, cause I find the 6 spd in my Spec V okay but no where close to the feel of Honda/Acura or Toyota trannys in the vehicles I owned with those companies.

Purchasing/leasing this weekend. I will be getting a 2.45% lease rate on the AWD XE and 3.15 on the SE FWD.

Thanks look forward to feedback

CK


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Cisco,

I am also an ex- SpecV guy...

Compared to the clunky 6 speed tranny in the SpecV, I found the X-Trail tranny like butter (or margarine what ever you prefer  ). (Mind you we all know the 6 speed tranny in the SpecV was its weak point)

But by all means try it yourself on a test drive - you won't believe how smooth it is!


My personal advice : Don't accept Dunlop tires on your X-Trail (thats what my Dealer was pushing and they sucked!) Especially if you are choosing to get a FWD only.





Cisco Kid said:


> Hi Guys/gals
> 
> I am new here. I am ending my Spec V lease and plan to move into a X-Trail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey thanks for replying to my thread. I will have to test drive the 5 speed then. My question to you is what is your overall impression since you have owned it.

My concern is that the insurance will cost more on the AWD. I already looked into it and here in BC I am looking at $25-30 more mthly than the FWD model.

I have never had any challenge with FWD cars getting me through snow and ice as long as I had good tires on the vehicle. So I kinda feel that the SE FWD with more amenities might be better than the XE AWD. Resale if I was to buy out or the value of the AWD I have been told may be a little higher at lease end depending on its shape and km's.

I agree that the Spec V tranny is clunky that is a fact. Now that you mention the 5 speed is like butter or margerine LOL I may have to test drive one. But auto is so much nicer for the ease, the challenge is the FWD only comes in an auto. The SE AWD with 5 speed is more than I want to spend.

I am ending my lease 9 mths early and I am getting a good deal as I can get into a 48 mth lease with the XE AWD auto for 0 down @ $450/mth tax in and I am waiting to hear back on a SE FWD price. I was paying $383 tax in on my Spec V with 0 down, so this is pretty good from all research I have done inquiring on my buyout and current value of the car as it was the base Spec V.

I find the AWD intriging but think that the extra insurance cost especially when the vehicle will be driven in FWD mode at least 75% of the time is not sensible. I will take your advice and ask for tires other than the Dunlops, were they just plain crap or what and how did they perform in the wet which is my biggest concern?

Deal is gonna be made Saturday so all feedback is welcomed


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Good luck with your transaction. I have driven (don't own yet - have to wait until my 02 Altima lease expires next summer) the LE - and it's an excellent vehicle. Near luxury quality on the interior - and I love that giganta-mongous sun roof  

You are doing the right thing balancing off where you live against your needs. I live in Ottawa - with our winters, I wouldn't consider a FWD if I move into a small ute - it'll be AWD all-the-way, with traction control to boot.

cheers.

jww


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Decisions - Decisions*

Personal chioce to make and you're obviously considering a lot of the factors.

I can tell you this - either decision will be the right one - these are quality vehicles.

I "drooled" over one for about a year, waiting for my lease to expire as well.
I spent that entire year doing research on the net on these vehicles, which have been in Europe for several years now. Read a lot of reviews - no issues of any concern - just some "personal" likes and dislikes.

Couldn't wait any longer, so, last Friday turned my Sentra back 5 months early and went for the SE AWD (automatic).

On the pros and cons i.e. insurance, lease rate (I think the lower rate on the AWD might off-set your added insurance - you might want to "crunch" those numbers) residual etc., you might want to give some serious thought to what you might "most probably" do at lease end.....if it's a "keeper" the AWD would, IMHO, have a higher resale value.

Never know, over the next 4 years, you might like to try the off-road stuff and get to like it !!

Additionally, with the climate changes we're experiences all across Canada of late, one never knows...

Let us know how you decided - you've made the first right decision - an X-T.

P.S. I don't work for Nissan !!

Cheers & good luck = Roger


----------



## chadt (Feb 5, 2005)

I got the SE AWD Auto for 480 taxes in with 0 down. I went with AWD was for two reasons. First and foremost-resale. Even though its a lease, if these vehicles hold value like the comparable CRV I plan to sell in the 40 month range and do pretty well. Second, the AWD drive performs really well in the snow/mud/etc. Even though we only get a couple of snow falls per year in the lower mainland you'll be happy you went with the AWD when it happens. 
I have also done some very minor off road with it and was pleasently surprised.


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

Well for the research here are my 2 options ending my base 2002 Spec V lease 9 mths early to hop into an automatic X-Trail.

SE FWD $466 tax in 0 down
XE AWD $449 tax in 0 down

Last question, I assume the AWD will cost more to service when it requires the AWD service?

I inquired on private insurance here in BC for my comp and collision coverage and I am looking at:
$151 for the SE FWD
$162 for the XE AWD

The SE does offer some nicer amenities and my feelings living in BC are that I have never had an issue over the last 16 winters where my FWD car did not get me over the Coquihalla or up to Whistler with any challenges.

Based on this info what would you choose? Put your own preference aside based on the 2 choices, if you have to make a point about AWD and you live in BC then I can handle it cause you know the weather. Personally I would not be going off road in this vehicle where I would normally go if I had a real 4x4

CK


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

CK:

As I said earlier, I think either would be a good decision - and it's yours to make.....

From reading your post, three things jump off the page at me:

1. seems like the numbers are important to you..the reality is that the SE FWD will cost + $17 for the lease and the Insurance is a - $9 giving a net + $8. On the other hand, the XE AWD would be a minus $17 for the lease and a + $9 on the Insurance, giving a net minus $8. So you're talking a maximum possible difference of plus or minus $8 (sounds like a gallop poll !!)
That being said, I wonder if the numbers should be the deciding factor...??

2. seems like you've been and continue to be quite happy with FWD.

3. You seem quite decided about not off-roading (and if you did it appears that it would not be in an X-T).

Based on #s 2 & 3, it seems to me (from what you have said) that you may have already made your decision and just don't realize it.........? ! ?

This is a coin flip that you can't loose ! Good luck.


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

*I chose FWD...*

Hi,

I just went through a similar scenario. We wanted the features of the SE model, and were deciding between the AWD and FWD versions. Automatic was the only option as my wife can't/won't drive a 5-Speed. We wanted the added options of the SE model. The sunroof being the deciding factor. It really brightens up the inside of the vehicle. Personally, I like the alloy wheels and the 6 disk CD player. As we've only had the X-Trail for 2 months, the heated seats have yet to be used, but come December I'm sure that we will appreciate having them. Two main factors played into the decision to go with FWD. 
1) I, like you, don't plan on going off roading with the vehicle, and as such didn't see the need for AWD. Even though we are in Barrie, ON and do get a lot of snow, with proper snow tires I haven't needed AWD in over 10 years of driving, (It would be a different consideration if it was an AWD or RWD choice) and felt that the FWD was sufficient. 
2) The AWD version significantly adds to the drivetrain maintenance, and I like the X-Trail for offering me the choice unlike the RAV4 and CRV. I didn't want the added potential issues for a feature that I might use less than 10 times a year. 

Just my thoughts, we are extremely happy with the vehicle, and would do it again if we had to!

Ken


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

boatek said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just went through a similar scenario. We wanted the features of the SE model, and were deciding between the AWD and FWD versions. Automatic was the only option as my wife can't/won't drive a 5-Speed. We wanted the added options of the SE model. The sunroof being the deciding factor. It really brightens up the inside of the vehicle. Personally, I like the alloy wheels and the 6 disk CD player. As we've only had the X-Trail for 2 months, the heated seats have yet to be used, but come December I'm sure that we will appreciate having them. Two main factors played into the decision to go with FWD.
> 1) I, like you, don't plan on going off roading with the vehicle, and as such didn't see the need for AWD. Even though we are in Barrie, ON and do get a lot of snow, with proper snow tires I haven't needed AWD in over 10 years of driving, (It would be a different consideration if it was an AWD or RWD choice) and felt that the FWD was sufficient.
> ...




Ken, 

Sitting here with my wife we are laffing at the amount of research I have put into the lease of this vehicle. You clarified a few points that I guess I needed to hear. I am pretty anal about my vehicles overall and I guess even more so when I lease them. Most of my friends comment that my cars at the 3-4 yr mark look as though they are brand new, and they just can not see me going off road risking the chance of any type of damage especially on a lease vehicle.

I have decided that I will more than likely go with the SE FWD. The added extra features will be usefull. If for wa=hatever reason I feel traction is not adequate enough with all seasons alone I can just buy some snow tires.

I lived in Barrie for 3 yrs many moons ago, remember the Brookdale bar LOL, and never had an issue with a fwd car so with the added snow mode feature I think it will be more than adequate plus I eliminate the extra cost in maintenance of the AWD.

Appreciate the feedback

Sven


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

i just picked up my SE AWD about 2 weeks ago i love it especially the sunroof
with the XE u dont get the sunroof

i also live in vancouver which dealership u goin to??


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

TjC said:


> i just picked up my SE AWD about 2 weeks ago i love it especially the sunroof
> with the XE u dont get the sunroof
> 
> i also live in vancouver which dealership u goin to??


I will be going to Regency Nissan in NV where I leased my Spec V. I concluded for me the AWD feature will not be used enough and I would rather have the features and lower maintenance cost. Next is colour choice, sunlit sand or black since I have had silver and red in past, the blue I just do not know....

In 16 yrs in BC I have always owned FWD and have driven the Whistler route tonnes as well as the interior and have never had issue even in bad storms as long as I have had good tires. I have only had good all seasons never snows yet. I have concluded when I want to really go somewhere that requires a 4x4 I will just rent it and go. In the last 4 yrs I have only done this 3 times so FWD will do as I have a budget with taxes and insurance included and 40mths later I will be leasing again


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

Cisco Kid said:


> I will be going to Regency Nissan in NV where I leased my Spec V. I concluded for me the AWD feature will not be used enough and I would rather have the features and lower maintenance cost. Next is colour choice, sunlit sand or black since I have had silver and red in past, the blue I just do not know....
> 
> In 16 yrs in BC I have always owned FWD and have driven the Whistler route tonnes as well as the interior and have never had issue even in bad storms as long as I have had good tires. I have only had good all seasons never snows yet. I have concluded when I want to really go somewhere that requires a 4x4 I will just rent it and go. In the last 4 yrs I have only done this 3 times so FWD will do as I have a budget with taxes and insurance included and 40mths later I will be leasing again



i got the white
how about the green??


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

dunno about the green we will see so far the sunlit snd is what appeals to me. Anyways tommorrow is decision day to sign papers and get it on Wed, hopefully nothing comes into my mind swaying me to the XE AWD LOL

nite all


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Cisco Kid said:


> dunno about the green we will see so far the sunlit snd is what appeals to me. Anyways tommorrow is decision day to sign papers and get it on Wed, hopefully nothing comes into my mind swaying me to the XE AWD LOL
> 
> nite all


Don't go with black in Vancouver (dried up water and dents are more visible on black). I got XE AWD 5spd and I'm really happy with the decision (didn't want to pay 2600 for sunroof)


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

Sven,

My wife and yours seem to have something in common... crazy husbands who become obsessed doing research, buying and maintaining cars! I must have spent 6 months researching cars and then another month or 2 test driving and negotiating with dealers. We have the sunlit sand colour, and really like it. It doesn't show the road dirt as much, but the dead bugs do stand out. Anyways, best of luck with the purchase. 

Ken


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

I own a green SE AWD, 52000km already! Just love it. We've had very warm days lately in the Ottawa area, the sunroof is awesome.


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

After more late night reading/research last night I went in today test drove the automatic and 5spd and as much as I thought I would want an auto it just was not for me after having been a manual driver for the last 22 yrs since I legally started driving

The SE has nice features but i disliked seeing a cassette. I found the appearance of the stereo panel really large but thats does not come into play as I will be installing my own deck so thats a moot point. If the 6 pack was a mp3 player now that would be a different story. The suroof is very nice as were the alloys for appearance and the foglights and variable intermittent wiper function. Heated seats nice for sure but I made it this long without althought the wife really liked that feature.

My wife saw where I was going with it and knew after I drove the XE AWD 5 spd. Thurs night I pick up the XE AWD 5 spd in silver. For me I found it the best match to the interior colour. My wife also felt that if I had committed to the FWD SE that I would have continuouslly been curious about the AWD and may regret it a bit later.

Don't ask my logic cause it makes me even wonder but I guess it all came down to driving each for a good little test drive. In the end I am looking at $429/mth tax in 0 down ending my Spec V lease 9 mths short.

So I guess for the next 40 mths I am gonna satisfy my curiousity of a AWD vehicle and find out if I will benefit from this feature more than I anticipate or if I will do more of the things I would like to with a awd vehicle. In the future I know I will want an auto vehicle but I want more than a 4 cylinder for that. To me the 5 spd gave me a feel of being a bit zippier allowing me to control the engine a bit more. Happy with the purchase and my son is now excited about going camping to a few places we know of that are accessible by awd or 4 wd. Biggest of all we are looking forward to being able to throw recreational gear in the back with more room than our current vehicles...

Thanks for the feedback guys.. :thumbup:


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats! You'll enjoy it. We have the AWD XE as well ('cept auto) and really enjoy the versatility and driving dynamics.

Pics.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

congrats on your purchase


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats on your purchase, I'm sure a day will come when you will appreciate the AWD. I know I did coming back home from work during some wicked storms this winter and feeling more confident with the extra stability it provides. I usually get off the highway where it's a zoo and go through the back roads, I say to myself I'll get there when I get there.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Welcome to the club*

Cisco,
congrats & welcome,

Frankly I was sure you would go for the manual tranny after test driving, especially if you were specV driver before...

Now that you have made your choice... you're not going to leave "Nissan Forums" are you?

BTW, Please do fill in your personal info and where you are located in your PROFILE, it is easier to keep track of who we are talking to and it is nice to see the variety of X-Trail drivers across the world...





Cisco Kid said:


> After more late night reading/research last night I went in today test drove the automatic and 5spd and as much as I thought I would want an auto it just was not for me after having been a manual driver for the last 22 yrs since I legally started driving
> ...............
> My wife saw where I was going with it and knew after I drove the XE AWD 5 spd. Thurs night I pick up the XE AWD 5 spd in silver. For me I found it the best match to the interior colour. My wife also felt that if I had committed to the FWD SE that I would have continuouslly been curious about the AWD and may regret it a bit later.
> .................
> ...


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Congratulations on your purchase, Cisco!!

I didn't want to chime in before your decision. You have to know you are talking with a bunch of biased X-trail owners here... and I know I am one of them. I've always felt buying cars is very much like buying clothes... to each his own. And since I'm all the way here in the Philippines and the needs and culture are very different, I didn't really feel "qualified" to give an opinion. 

Now that you've chosen your X-trail however, all I can say is... great choice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for feedback guys, and ValBoo nope I will be hanging around the forums to see whats happening all over with owners of the X-Trail and also to share some stories....

I get the vehicle on this Wed or Thurs night and am looking forward to it.

Anyways great forum and great opinions! Nice to get feedback from owners of the various X-Trail.

Last quaetion are you guys using dino oil or synthetic? With my Spec V at the first oil change I went sysnthetic 5/50 and at about 20K I went synthetic for the tranny as well.

It would be neat to see a poll of what various owners own (perhaps one has been done already)


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

At 6k I switch to Mobile 1 5W30. I'm a firm believer that my engine will last longer with it, better fuel economy, smoother, easier winter starts, better high speed protection etc. etc.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Same here.

I get it done at the dealer and I ask them to use Mobil 1.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Congrats. You actually ended up with the same car that I have (including colour).


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

mike dockal said:


> Congrats. You actually ended up with the same car that I have (including colour).


yeah ironic that I ended up choosing 5 spd XE AWD and silver like yours, second silver vehicle for me. I was 2 red in a row, now 2 silver.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

lol

my 6k is comming up soon 
is it really worth the change to synthetic??

what kind of oil filters u guys use??
anyone know the part number for em?


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Use the Nissan oil filter, always.


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

XTrail1 said:


> Use the Nissan oil filter, always.




After 6KM on my Spec V I never used a NIssan filter from that point again neither since the first oil change on my 2 previous Integras that I switched to synthetic as well.

I have used 5W50 or 5W30 and fram filters ever since, but the best ones available.

yes synthetic is worth it imho, better cold starts, smoother idling, better gas mileage and you can extend changes. I was changing at 7500-8K in my Spec V


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

In the UK using anything except a genuine Nissan filter will invalidate your warranty.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

xtratime said:


> In the UK using anything except a genuine Nissan filter will invalidate your warranty.


That's strange! because the oil and air filters as well as the brake pads are consumable items, which are not covered by warranty anyway.

I have the K&N filter fitted and my car is still under warranty, so I took it to have the scheduled servicing done by the dealer, the mechanic actually told me I have made the right choice with the K&N filter


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

It is a "trick" that dealers here in the UK use to try to have people return to them for routine servicing. In order to keep your warranty in force, all servicing has to be done using genuine parts and if servicing is not done at a Nissan dealer, then you need to have receipts for all consumables to provethat only original parts were used even in the case of things like brake pads which are not covered by warranty.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> That's strange! because the oil and air filters as well as the brake pads are consumable items, which are not covered by warranty anyway.
> 
> I have the K&N filter fitted and my car is still under warranty, so I took it to have the scheduled servicing done by the dealer, the mechanic actually told me I have made the right choice with the K&N filter


 any differences from the stock nissan oil filter???


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Sergei,

I haven't changed my oil filter and been using the nissan one since new. I usually do my service every 10,000km's, so I think the genuine nissan one is very good for that.

If you do your oil change every 5,000km's, then you could probably go for an aftermarket brand which is a bit cheaper.

I don't think the oil filter would make any difference in performance however.


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

Well I picked up my XT today!! I like it alot, what a huge change from me zipping around in my Spec V that handled like ti was on rails and begged to driven hard imho. 

My wife is glad as this vehicle will slow me down I already can tell that. I like the seating position and the room it offers compared to my previous. The engine seems decent and I expect it will be better as time goes on and it breaks in. No dash rattles at all yet hope it stays that way.

I am debating on whether I will taske the dealer or another dealer closer to me up on the offer of lifetime oil changes for $350 canadian (service/nissan oil and genuine filter). Since I know I will put an easy 85K on the vehicle before I return it around mth 40 (unless for some od reason I buy it out) the value is good. I figure if I plan to return it why bother with synthetic as I did with my Spec V. It is not like I am benefitting from that treatment now that I ended the lease and got a new vehicle.

10 dino oil changes all done by Nissan is $350, the downside is being limited to the same dealer for each oil change but to this point with my last vehicle that is not a big deal.

I have also considered doing my own changes paying for the oil disposal at a shop. I would use 5W50 and 5W30 synthetic and a good filter,cost would be around $48 canadian every 10K which I think is very reasonable.

I also plan to go synthetic with the 5 speed tranny at about 10K. But so far for the short time I have had it I like it, guess I have to LOL, cause I own it now for the next 40mths :thumbup:


----------

